# Eheim Pro 2229 W/D media



## tanger (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a Eheim 2229 W/D and currently I have it with Ehfimech in the bottom tray and Ehfisubsrat in the other 2. I'm thinking about adding a coarse filter pad (after the first tray) and/or fine filter pad (after the top tray). 

However, Eheim filter pads at Big Al's is SO expensive (~$30) so I was wondering if anyone has used something other than Eheim filter pads with success? I mean its just a sponge, right?


----------

